# ADA Africana



## gmartins (6 Dec 2011)

I am planning a rescape of my tank and I'm considering the experience of using a fertile substrate. So far I've been successful with inert substrates but I'd like to take the best of both methods (substrate and liquid ferts).

My tank is a 10L so even the more expensive substrate are relatively cheap. I know ADA Amazonia is _the_ substrate. However, my tank is rather small and I am afraid that it will be too much in my case. I have thus thought of using the ADA Africana. It is said to have a lower level of nutrientes compared to Amazonia. I kind of like the looks of it, especially the powder version.  

Does any one have experience with the Africana? Any drawbacks? Is it good to grow plants?

Cheers,

GM


----------



## Tom (6 Dec 2011)

Working very well for me  Can't even remember the last time I fertilized the tank - It's been completely neglected for 2 months or so. My Crypts seem to love it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Dec 2011)

works really well for my nano too. hardly any dust in it so crystal clear when first setting up and filling with water


----------



## gmartins (6 Dec 2011)

Tom and Stu,

Thanks for your input. Africana it is then 

GM


----------

